# To certify the authenticity of a painting



## Cosmas1

Hi all,

I wonder how one would say "We want to certify the authenticity of a painting"?  We have an unsigned painting by a famous Greek artist but aren't sure that it's authentic and want to approach museum authorities to certify it's authenticity.  How would one say it?

Thank you.


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Θα θέλαμε να πιστοποιήσουμε (επιβεβαιώσουμε) την αυθεντικότητα (γνησιότητα) ενός πίνακα ζωγραφικής.


----------



## Cosmas1

7_against_Thebes said:


> Θα θέλαμε να πιστοποιήσουμε (επιβεβαιώσουμε) την αυθεντικότητα (γνησιότητα) ενός πίνακα ζωγραφικής.



Thank you!  That's perfect.


----------



## Cosmas1

7_against_Thebes,

Following up on this subject, I wonder how one would say:

"Θα θέλαμε να πιστοποιήσουμε  την αυθεντικότητα  ενός πίνακα που πιστεύουμε ανοϊκή στον Τσαρούχη.  Ο πατἐρας μου τον αγόρασε από την well-known συγγραφέα Τατιάνα Γκριτζι- Μιλλιεξ. Πιστεὐουμε ότι είναι γνισιος αλλα δεν έχει χαρτιά (it is undocumented).  Αναρωτιέμαι εάν ένας από τους experts (στο μουσείο σας θα το κοίταζε για να μας δοσει την γνώμη του;

Would the word "ιδικούς" be the best choice "for experts"?


Thank you.


----------



## orthophron

Cosmas1 said:


> 7_against_Thebes,
> 
> Following up on this subject, I wonder how one would say:
> 
> "Θα θέλαμε να πιστοποιήσουμε την αυθεντικότητα ενός πίνακα που πιστεύουμε ανοϊκή  στον Τσαρούχη. Ο πατἐρας μου τον αγόρασε από την well-known συγγραφέα Τατιάνα Γκριτζι- Μιλλιεξ. Πιστεὐουμε ότι είναι γν*ή*σιος αλλα δεν έχει χαρτιά (it is undocumented). Αναρωτιέμαι εάν ένας από τους experts (στο μουσείο σας θα το κοίταζε για να μας δ*ώ*σει την γνώμη του;
> 
> Would the word "ιδικούς" be the best choice "for experts"?
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Hi! (until 7_against_Thebes comes along...)
 You mean "ανήκει" don't you?

well-known = πασίγνωστος (πασίγνωστη for feminine)
undocumented = χωρίς χαρτιά /έγγραφα /πιστοποιητικά, απιστοποίητος 
experts = ειδικοί or εμπειρογνώμονες
Alternatives to πιστοποιήσουμε: διαπιστώσουμε, εξακριβώσουμε

All the best


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Also because I was reading her books as a kid, it's Τατιάνα Γκρίτση-Μιλλιέξ!


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you so much. How does this sound? (This is a question we would ask when speaking to the receptionist at the Museum.)

Έχουμε ένα πίνακα που πιστεύουμε ανοϊκή στον Τσαρούχη αλλά είναι απιστοποίητος. Θα θέλουμε να σας ρωτήσουμε εάν μπορείτε να μας αναφέρετε σε ένα από τους ειδικούς σας στο μουσείο για να το κοιτάξει και να μας πει την γνώμη του;


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

-replace "πιστεύουμε ανοϊκή" with "πιστεύουμε οτι ανήκει"
-"απιστοποίητος" in this case sounds a bit weird. You could say "αλλά δεν έχουμε τα κατάλληλα πιστοποιητικά που να αποδεικνύουν τη γνησιότητά του"
-and replace "αναφέρετε σε ένα από τους ειδικούς σας" "φέρετε σε επάφη με έναν από τους ειδικούς του μουσείου σας"


----------



## GreekNative

So let's wrap it up. My take is:

Θα θέλαμε να πιστοποιήσουμε τη γνησιότητα ενός πίνακα, που πιστεύουμε *ότι ανήκει* στον Τσαρούχη. Ο πατἐρας μου τον αγόρασε από τη *γνωστή* συγγραφέα Τατιάνα Γκριτζι-Μιλλιεξ. Πιστεὐουμε ότι είναι *αυθεντικός*, αλλα δεν έχει *έγγραφα γνησιότητας*. *Θα ήθελα, λοιπόν, να ρωτήσω*, *εάν θα μπορούσατε να μας φέρετε σε επαφή με έναν από τους ειδικούς του μουσείου σας*, *για να μας δώσει μία εμπεριστατωμένη γνώμη*.


----------



## orthophron

7_against_Thebes said:


> ...φέρετε σε επάφη με...


You mean: ...φέρετε σε επαφή με... (Alternatively: ...παραπέμψετε σε...)


----------



## Cosmas1

Thank you both for a perfect translation. It feels clear and conversational.  Thank you, again. I think we can consider this --closed!


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Ναι orthophron. Σ' ευχαριστώ


----------

